# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Meoteorite....Any one see it?

## Dundee

My son took these 3 pics :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Workmate watched it he said it had two distinct explosions as it came in,gutted I missed it

----------


## 7mmsaum

Missed it too, bugger.

----------


## striker

We were in the thunderbolt tops area when we saw but we thought it was just a plane's contrail

----------


## BTMO

Bugger it. I was in a meeting when it happened. My fiance was out kayaking on the harbour... but she was pointed the wrong way!

----------

